# Was haltet Ihr von dem Internet Explorer 9?



## Nathi19 (21 März 2011)

Hallo liebe Mitglieder,

ich wollte Euch mal um rat fragen, was haltet Ihr von dem Internet Explorer 9?

Würde mich über ein Feedback sehr freuen..


Grüssli Sabine


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (21 März 2011)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von dem Internet Explorer 9?*

Warum fragst du?


----------



## Captain Picard (21 März 2011)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von dem Internet Explorer 9?*



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Warum fragst du?



Sicher weil das Forum "Gefahren und Straftaten im Internet" heißt


----------



## Antiscammer (21 März 2011)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von dem Internet Explorer 9?*

Sicherlich gibt es in allen Browser-Projekten irgendwann einmal Sicherheitslücken, die durch sogenannte "Exploits" (über Schadcode in Webseiten) ausgenutzt werden können.

Es ist nur die Frage, a) wieviele es ständig sind, und b) wie schnell die Exploits gefixt werden.

Beim Internet-Explorer (egal, welche Versionen) zieht sich im Verlauf der Entwicklungsgeschichte immer wieder ein roter Faden mit vielen, vielen Problemen hindurch. Dieser Browser war immer schon besonders exploit-trächtig. Zudem kam es oft vor, dass Exploits dann von Microsoft erst nach längerer Zeit bzw. nur unvollständig gefixt wurden.

In wie weit diese Probleme mit dem neuen IE9 weiterhin existieren werden, kann man nicht vorhersagen, aber es spricht nicht viel dafür, dass sich gegenüber der Situation bei den Vorgängerversionen allzu viel ändert.

Nur ein Beispiel für viele Fundstellen zu den massiven Problemen:
Internet Explorer 8 "critical" flaw in final version - SC Magazine US


> Internet Explorer 8 "critical" flaw in final version
> The Internet Explorer 8 (IE8) vulnerability demonstrated last week at the CanSecWest hacker conference In the beta version of the popular web browser also exists in the final version.
> [...]
> “This is a single-click-and-you're-owned exploit,” she told SCMagazineUS.com on Tuesday. “You click a link in an email or simply browse to a website, and your machine is compromised. This meets Microsoft's ‘critical' bar [in its vulnerabilities and rating system].”



Auch beim Mozilla-Firefox-Browser gibt es immer wieder einmal Exploits, jedoch sind diese dann meistens nicht so schwerwiegend wie beim IE, und sie werden meistens auch wesentlich schneller durch Updates gefixt.

Ein anderes, großes Problem ist die in meinen Augen völlig intransparente Sicherheitspolitik, die Microsoft nun schon seit Jahren über die sogenannte "Zonenverwaltung" verfolgt. Diese Zonenverwaltung überfordert den durchschnittlichen Nutzer, der daher "der Einfachheit halber" das Scriptingverhalten des Browsers für alle Webseiten global frei gibt.

Immer schon ein grosses Sicherheitsrisiko hat in der Implementierung von ActiveX gelegen. Das ist eine sehr mächtige Skriptanwendung. Es gab mal ein Demo-ActiveX-Script, das z.B. *nur beim Klick auf einen Internet-Link Deine CD-Rom-Schublade aufgehen liess (!).* Man kann sich leicht vorstellen, wieviel Unheil solche *Skripte, die derart weitreichende Systemzugriffe ermöglichen,* anrichten können, wenn sie von einem geschickten Hacker programmiert wurden. Mit ActiveX hatte Microsoft wirklich den Geist aus der Flasche gelassen. Gebändigt wurde das Teil noch nie richtig. In absolut jeder IE-Version hat es immer wieder ganz böse Sachen mit ActiveX gegeben.
Nur ein Beispiel:
Microsoft Warns of Zero-Day ActiveX Vulnerability in Windows XP

Zu den Zeiten der Hochblüte der Einwahl-Dialer-Abzocke gab es ActiveX-Scripte, die nur schon beim Besuch einer Webseite mit dem Internet-Explorer den Computer so umkonfiguriert haben, dass er sich auf einer teuren 0190-Dialer-Verbindung ins Internet eingewählt hat. Besonders perfide waren dabei die Dialer, die sich anschließend automatisch wieder deinstalliert hatten - so dass der Nutzer anschließend die Sache überhaupt nicht mehr nachvollziehen konnte. 

ActiveX macht so etwas immer wieder möglich. Und ActiveX ist eine Spezialität des Internet Explorer, andere Browser wie z.B. Firefox, Safari und Chrome unterstützen - Gottseidank! - von Haus aus ActiveX erst gar nicht. Und verzichten damit schon auf ein großes Einfallstor für Exploits und Hacks.

Leider ist ActiveX immer noch standardmässig in jeder IE-Konfiguration aktiviert. Die allerwenigsten Anwender wissen das. 

Man kann es m.W. in den Internetoptionen auch nicht getrennt abschalten. 
Schaltet man ActiveX ab, dann hat man auch das mit weniger Risiken behaftete Javascript deaktiviert, was aber für viele Webseiten nötig ist, um sie richtig anzuzeigen und zu nutzen. Auch der Texteditor hier braucht z.B. Javascript, damit man Smileys setzen kann etc.

Es gibt aber leider auch immer wieder Exploits gegen JavaScript. Und hier bietet der Firefox ein interessantes, nachträglich zu installierendes Plugin namens "NoScript".
https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/noscript/

Mit NoScript lädt der Firefox Javascripte, Java und Flash-Animationen nur noch dann, wenn der Anwender das für die betreffende Webseite erlaubt hat. Das kann man ganz schnell in einem kleinen Button rechts unten im Browserfenster freischalten oder sperren.

Besonders dieses Addon macht den 
*Firefox-Browser*, 
den ich persönlich bevorzuge, zu einem sehr sicheren Browser.

Zusätzlich kann man sich noch das Addon "AdBlock Plus" laden.
https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/adblock-plus/
Das Teil blockt lästige Werbe-Popups, wodurch das Exploit-Risiko für den Browser auch noch einmal drastisch gesenkt wird, denn nicht wenige Exploits stecken in Popup-Fenstern.

Auch in der Bedienerfreundlichkeit steht der Firefox dem IE in nichts nach. Im Gegenteil: Microsoft hat erst sehr spät im IE8 die Sache mit dem "tabbed browsing" eingeführt, der Firefox hat es ihnen lange vorgemacht, und Microsoft musste regelrecht hinterher programmieren.

Auch in der Schnelligkeit gibt es keinen Vorteil für den IE.

Wenn man derzeit Firefox laufen hat, gibt es überhaupt keinen Grund zum Umstieg auf den IE.

Nicht umsonst hat der Firefox in Deutschland 50 % Anteil an den Internetnutzern.
News: Webanalyse: Firefox erreicht über 50% Marktanteil in Deutschland - Portal - Tutorials, Tipps und Tricks für Webmaster auf Webmasterpro.de

Aber auch alternative Browser wie Safari oder Chrome haben sehr viele zufriedene Nutzer, und das sicher nicht ohne Grund.

Wer heute noch den IE (egal, welche Version) nutzt, tut dies meiner Meinung nach vor allem deshalb, weil das Teil von vornherein in Windows dabei ist, und weil er halt nix anderes kennt bzw. zu träge ist, was anderes zu probieren.
Nach dem Motto: "Was der Bauer nicht kennt, das frisst er nicht."


----------



## technofreak (21 März 2011)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von dem Internet Explorer 9?*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Wenn man derzeit Firefox laufen hat, gibt es überhaupt keinen Grund zum Umstieg auf den IE.
> ...
> Wer heute noch den IE (egal, welche Version) nutzt, tut dies meiner Meinung nach vor allem deshalb, weil das Teil von vornherein in Windows dabei ist, und weil er halt nix anderes kennt bzw. zu träge ist, was anderes zu probieren.
> Nach dem Motto: "Was der Bauer nicht kennt, das frisst er nicht."


So ist es. Der IE ist schlicht indiskutabel. Umso erschreckender  sind die überschwänglichen 
Lobgesänge in den Medien.
M$ ist wohl immer noch die heilige Kuh der PC-Medien-Welt

Wozu sich überhaupt damit abgeben:
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,752265,00.html


> .... nun ist auch die neue Version des Browser Firefox verfügbar. Offiziell erscheint *Firefox 4 *erst am Dienstag, doch die neue Version liegt schon jetzt auf den FTP-Servern bereit.


----------



## Heiko (21 März 2011)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von dem Internet Explorer 9?*

Ich finde den IE9 sehr gelungen, wird aber meinen Favoriten, den Firefox, nicht ablösen. Das hat aber nichts mit dem Browser zu tun, sondern eher mit der Erweiterbarkeit (Adblocker,...).


----------

